# Ok, I am going to try



## Heater100 (Mar 4, 2008)

I am going to try field archery this weekend in Cleveland, Ohio if the weather holds out.
I was wondering if I should take my 3d chair, or my hip quiver. 
Also any other advice for a newbie to field.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

im not a chair advocate. i think the field game moves too fast for the chair's use and it just adds to the fatigue factor. if you want to use it, bring it along. wont know if you want to keep using it unless you try it. some swear by it, others loathe it. all i know is that if i trip over one, it's getting flying lessons.

stress less about 4 arrows(70 and 80 yarders) and more about the other 108. the pace is faster and the amount of shooting is much more. if you dont have any archery stamina, you'll find out quick.

have an open mind, ask questions and have fun because you're going to experience a whole new world of challenges.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Heater100 said:


> I am going to try field archery this weekend in Cleveland, Ohio if the weather holds out.
> I was wondering if I should take my 3d chair, or my hip quiver.
> Also any other advice for a newbie to field.


Shouldn't be much need for a stool. It's not like 3d where you spend a whole lot of time standing around waiting.

Best advice as I can give is just have fun. That's what it's all about, it's a big difference from 3d so leave expectations at home for the first go around. Just go out get a feel for it, figure out how it's shot, and have fun with it. This will give you a baseline on which to build from. The only people I have seen who tried field and didn't like it, was because they came in with certain expectations, and forgot about having fun. What happened in those cases were it was guys who shot 3d a lot. They knew they were good on foam, and had this pre conceived notion that field would be easy or something. In their heads they thought they were capable of great scores, and so when they only produced a mediocre score it deflated them. That is why I suggest not having expectations, it's a new game, just shoot what you can shoot, then build off of that in future rounds this way you have a realistic idea on where to set your expectations.

And like I said just have fun. It's a great game, as long as you give yourself a chance to enjoy it.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Take whichever you like. In my experience, field archers tend to lean toward the hip quivers over the stools but either will work.

The most important piece of advice is to simply have fun. Take in all you can but don't stress over remembering every little detail. The game is pretty easy to pick up after a few trips through the course.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

+1 on the hip quiver being all you should need. As everybody else said, number one is to have fun and go in with no expectations other than to set a baseline to build on. Other than that, try to find somebody who knows the game and enjoys getting people started. Dave (BowGod from two posts up) is who got me started, and I couldn't have asked for a better start. And a friendship has formed from it too.. love ya Bubbleguts... lol


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Heater100 said:


> I am going to try field archery this weekend in Cleveland, Ohio if the weather holds out.
> I was wondering if I should take my 3d chair, or my hip quiver.
> Also any other advice for a newbie to field.


Hip quiver...unless it is a big shoot, there won't be enough time to use the chair to make it worth lugging around the course...


JPE said:


> Take whichever you like. In my experience, field archers tend to lean toward the hip quivers over the stools but either will work.
> 
> The most important piece of advice is to simply have fun. Take in all you can but don't stress over remembering every little detail. The game is pretty easy to pick up after a few trips through the course.


Having fun should be your goal for the day. Ask the person taking registration for some help findind a good archer to show you the ropes...most likely they'll be glad to help.



golfingguy27 said:


> +1 on the hip quiver being all you should need. As everybody else said, number one is to have fun and go in with no expectations other than to set a baseline to build on. Other than that, try to find somebody who knows the game and enjoys getting people started. Dave (BowGod from two posts up) is who got me started, and I couldn't have asked for a better start. And a friendship has formed from it too.. *love ya Bubbleguts*... lol


EEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Like everyone else has said - go and *have fun*.

I like to tell Field newbies that, other than having fun and learning a new game, their first 2 goals should be:

#1 Go home with the same number of arrows you came with
#2 Score all your arrows


----------



## Heater100 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info.
I am planning on having fun, and concentrating on learning the game. I am not real concerned about my score, but would like to come back with all my arrows...lol.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Shouldn't be much need for a stool. It's not like 3d where you spend a whole lot of time standing around waiting.
> 
> Best advice as I can give is just have fun. That's what it's all about, it's a big difference from 3d so leave expectations at home for the first go around. Just go out get a feel for it, figure out how it's shot, and have fun with it. This will give you a baseline on which to build from. The only people I have seen who tried field and didn't like it, was because they came in with certain expectations, and forgot about having fun. What happened in those cases were it was guys who shot 3d a lot. They knew they were good on foam, and had this pre conceived notion that field would be easy or something. In their heads they thought they were capable of great scores, and so when they only produced a mediocre score it deflated them. That is why I suggest not having expectations, it's a new game, just shoot what you can shoot, then build off of that in future rounds this way you have a realistic idea on where to set your expectations.
> 
> And like I said just have fun. It's a great game, as long as you give yourself a chance to enjoy it.




Nuff said right here. Don't get stressed out over it. By all means HAVE FUN. :thumbs_up


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

Heater100 said:


> Thanks guys for the info.
> I am planning on having fun, and concentrating on learning the game. I am not real concerned about my score, but would like to come back with all my arrows...lol.


I've shot the punderson course about 7 times now and I have yet to keep score because the group I shoot with is just having fun shooting and thats how we would like to keep it. To make sure you come home with all your arrows if you have an adjustable sight bar make sure you adjust it based on yardage. Last weekend I shot the 80 yard practice butt and set the bow down and talked for a while then picked up the bow and shot the 20 yard practice but without adjusting my sight. It took me 3 arrows to figure this out. Found two of three arrows and learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Personally I like the stool. 4 and a half hours is long time to be standing especially if you are getting up in age and there are no benches on the course. Also if the group shoots 3 or 4 across then you won't have time to sit but if they shoot 2 at a time then the seat is a welcome thing IMHO. Have fun and get to meet those that love this thing we call field archery. It can be humbling but fun at the same time. Enjoy and let us know how you liked this venue. Ed


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> Personally I like the stool. 4 and a half hours is long time to be standing especially if you are getting up in age and there are no benches on the course. Also if the group shoots 3 or 4 across then you won't have time to sit but if they shoot 2 at a time then the seat is a welcome thing IMHO. Have fun and get to meet those that love this thing we call field archery. It can be humbling but fun at the same time. Enjoy and let us know how you liked this venue. Ed


At punderson there are no benches on the course and on all of the targets other than target one (fan) you can only shoot two wide.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Is it Punderson where you are shooting? It is a good course. I have been out there about twice a week for the last month or so. They have had cuts in employment there, so make sure you where some hiking boots at a minimum as the grass has not been cut. 

Your second target is the 45 yarder on a slight uphill. The bottom left dot is a bit soft and I have been getting pass throughs. The rest of the targets are in real good shape.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Something else you may want to try. If you have a lot of ticks and chiggers then try putting dog flea collars around your socks. It does a pretty good job of keeping them off.


----------



## Heater100 (Mar 4, 2008)

First:
Thanks guys for all the info.

Second: Update
We only shoot the course one time due to a time issue, and the fact that I am not sure I wanted to shoot 60 more arrows in 95 degree high humidity. But I ended up with a 267, which I didnt think was real bad for the first time. I had a blast and hope to do it again soon.
Heath


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Heater100 said:


> First:
> Thanks guys for all the info.
> 
> Second: Update
> ...


267 is a great first score. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Rattleman said:


> Something else you may want to try. If you have a lot of ticks and chiggers then try putting dog flea collars around your socks. It does a pretty good job of keeping them off.


I am currently dealing with some kind of ailment that my doctor thinks is tick bite related ( I'll find out for sure next week), so I was interested enough in this flea collar idea to do a google search. Here's what I found...http://www.afpmb.org/coweb/guidance_targets/ppms/flea and tick collar fact sheet.pdf


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

treaton said:


> I am currently dealing with some kind of ailment that my doctor thinks is tick bite related ( I'll find out for sure next week), so I was interested enough in this flea collar idea to do a google search. Here's what I found...http://www.afpmb.org/coweb/guidance_targets/ppms/flea and tick collar fact sheet.pdf


Thanks for the info. I used them and never had any reaction while worn over socks. I used them on Saturday and to be honest I had ticks on my socks but not on my skin. So I am not sure even if they work. I do know that they were suggested at the Nationals in Blue Springs MO. I also know that the people that I spoke with while at Blue Springs noticed very little chigger problems compared to those that didn't use them. *BUT IF THEY ARE CONSIDERED BAD FOR HUMANS THEN THEY SHOULDN'T BE USED. I am sorry for this bad info and sincerely hope no one had any bad results. Ed *


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

treaton said:


> I am currently dealing with some kind of ailment that my doctor thinks is tick bite related.........




Wow, this really has me thinking twice now about going to you know where for anything. ukey: You told us about the multiple bad bites.

Happening way too much.

Or did you get some new ones out building Yadkin II ?


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

They actually make stuff that you spray your clothes down with that kills ticks and chiggers on contact. But you can't spray it on your skin. :wink:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Here you go....

http://www.tickinfo.com/Permethrin.htm


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

How about a nice soapy shower AND shampoo directly following outdoor activities ....? And delete the carcinogenic pesticides .... :set1_thinking:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Crazy4Centaurs said:


> How about a nice soapy shower AND shampoo directly following outdoor activities ....? And delete the carcinogenic pesticides .... :set1_thinking:


Only problem with that is, if the tick has already imbedded, it ain't coming off from taking a shower...I don't care how hot and soapy it is...and besodes it is already too late, you have been potentially exposed to all of the nasty diseases those arachnids carry...


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

psargeant said:


> Only problem with that is, if the tick has already imbedded, it ain't coming off from taking a shower...I don't care how hot and soapy it is...and besodes it is already too late, you have been potentially exposed to all of the nasty diseases those arachnids carry...


 I have an idea ! :gossip: Have your colleaques check each other every 2 to 3 hours :jeez: for ticks because ..... "Most ticks seldom attach quickly and RARELY transmit disease organisms until they have been attached ---------------------------> FOUR OR MORE HOURS ....." Online Prevention & Control: Ticks


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Crazy4Centaurs said:


> I have an idea ! :gossip: Have your colleaques check each other every 2 to 3 hours :jeez: for ticks because ..... "Most ticks seldom attach quickly and RARELY transmit disease organisms until they have been attached ---------------------------> FOUR OR MORE HOURS ....." Online Prevention & Control: Ticks


Sorry, but the folks I shoot with want no part of that...you should know that...

I've been stricken 1 time with a tick borne disease in the last couple of years...it isn't any fun...and the list is growing here in NC:
jarlicker
Ms. Lucky
Myself
treaton
TANC (I think)
spoon13
all within the last 2-3 years...add OBT if you go back a couple more...

I'm not usually a big fan of DEET, permethrin, or other pesticides for that matter, but I don't mess around when it comes to ticks...


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

psargeant said:


> Sorry, but the folks I shoot with want no part of that...you should know that...
> 
> I've been stricken 1 time with a tick borne disease in the last couple of years...it isn't any fun...and the list is growing here in NC:
> jarlicker
> ...


"Sorry , but the folks I shoot with want no part of that ... you should know that ... " <---- Don't get it , love .....??? Quite the contrare !!! One of the people you shoot with is very proficient at close contact examinations ... :laugh: Perhaps you should partake in SWIMMING. You can sport colorful swimsuits & display your bod ........ !!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Crazy4Centaurs said:


> "Sorry , but the folks I shoot with want no part of that ... you should know that ... " <---- Don't get it , love .....??? Quite the contrare !!! One of the people you shoot with is very proficient at close contact examinations ... :laugh: Perhaps you should partake in SWIMMING. *You can sport colorful swimsuits & display your bod* ........ !!


Nobody wants to see that...they might all go :shade:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Sorry, but the folks I shoot with want no part of that...you should know that...
> 
> I've been stricken 1 time with a tick borne disease in the last couple of years...it isn't any fun...and the list is growing here in NC:
> jarlicker
> ...


I'll take the DEET over a tick disease. I don't like spraying all those pesticides on myself either. 

Pat is right. A hot, soapy shower does not help if the critter has already embedded. It's too late then, but the shower still feels GREAT


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

psargeant said:


> Nobody wants to see that...they might all go :shade:


 They will all come back 2 you. They need you. :archer:


----------

